# Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital camera



## canonnews (Mar 30, 2018)

```
What more can be said about this? No great surprise really.  This year they held nearly half of the entire market.  It’s basically a monopoly right now.</p>
<p>TOKYO, March 28, 2018—Canon Inc. has announced today that the Company’s interchangeable-lens digital cameras (digital SLR and compact-system cameras) have maintained the No. 1 share of the global market for 15 consecutive years<sup>1</sup> from 2003 to 2017.</p>
<div class="col-md-12 col-sm-12 col-xs-12">
<p>Canon develops the key components featured in its interchangeable-lens cameras—CMOS image sensors, image processors and interchangeable lenses—in the pursuit of “Speed, Comfort and High Image Quality, the core concept of the EOS series.” The Company effectively responds to the needs of a wide range of users through its extensive lineup of cameras catering to all levels of photography from beginner to professional and a total<sup>2</sup> of 93 EF series interchangeable lenses.</p>
</div>
<div class="col-md-12 col-sm-12 col-xs-12">
<p>In 2003, the dawn of digital SLR cameras, Canon introduced its breakthrough EOS Kiss Digital (EOS Digital Rebel or EOS 300D Digital in other regions). This groundbreaking camera, which was competitively priced and featured a compact, lightweight design, captured the top share of the global market and set the stage for growth in the digital SLR market. Since that time, Canon has continued to launch a range of groundbreaking products, including the professional-model EOS-1D series and the EOS 5D series, which paved the way for digital SLR video recording. The Company has further bolstered the EOS lineup by continuing to introduce new products including accessories, interchangeable lenses and the EOS M series of compact-system cameras. During 2017, Canon introduced the EOS 6D Mark II as part of an impressive lineup of interchangeable-lens camera products<sup>3</sup> that supported the Company’s achievement of a 15th consecutive year at the top of the global market.</p>
</div>
<div class="col-md-12 col-sm-12 col-xs-12">
<p>Canon will continue to refine its diverse imaging technologies based on its core optical technology, combining still-image, video and network capabilities to expand and create an even stronger EOS System that meets the needs of increasingly diverse users to promote the spread of photo and video culture. What’s more, thanks to advances in imaging technology, Canon is opening up new expressive avenues, where texture, three-dimensionality and a sense of realism can be recreated in both still images and videos, to support appealing imaging experiences.</p>
</div>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## unfocused (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*

Less than half! Clearly Canon is *******.

They are going the way of Kodak and Blackberry. If they don't release a full frame mirrorless camera immediately, Sony is going to drive them out of business. The Nikon D500 is so superior, no wonder Canon is losing sales. They have been holding back on 4K, so it's no wonder they are dropping like a rock. Sigma is beating them with their Art lenses. 

Have I missed anything?


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*

.


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*

Congratulations, NOKIA!  ;D


----------



## slclick (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*

These guys are idiots, what do they know? Why don't they listen to the brilliant and prescient minds here on the forum?


----------



## Talys (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*

Nicely done.

Though frankly, whether they're #1 or #3 hardly matters to me -- the Canon system is a country mile ahead of the competition when it comes to being the most reliable, no-nonsense tools for photography in my book, so they will continue to receive my dollars.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*

If AvTvM turns out to be MF Doom, there will be a _Scanners_-level cleanup at my house.

- A


----------



## Buck (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*

shut it down, the sky is falling


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*


----------



## faz (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*



unfocused said:


> Less than half! Clearly Canon is *******.
> 
> They are going the way of Kodak and Blackberry. If they don't release a full frame mirrorless camera immediately, Sony is going to drive them out of business. The Nikon D500 is so superior, no wonder Canon is losing sales. They have been holding back on 4K, so it's no wonder they are dropping like a rock. Sigma is beating them with their Art lenses.
> 
> Have I missed anything?




Agree Bro and that is what happened when you release too MANY of the Cameras and end up like this ..


----------



## unfocused (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*



faz said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Less than half! Clearly Canon is *******.
> ...



Thanks! I forgot that one.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*

.


----------



## Adelino (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*

Hardly a "monopoly" as the Canonrumors guy stated. Very well done to Canon and the comparisons to Nokia (as most here know) are way off base. A Nokia situation would require a revolutionary product being developed, something like a compact camera doing EVERYTHING that a high end DSLR and a mirrorless and all Canon lenses and flashes can do in one small gadget. If that comes out I'll sell my Canon stock. Mirrorless is a minor evolution not a revolution in photography.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*

By Q2 of next year Sony will drive Canon out of business. That's the prediction I pulled out of my... Everybody I know, Jim from down the street, is switching to Sony.


----------



## woodman411 (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*

Rishi's rage (the guy at dpreview who has Canon as his piñata)


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*



faz said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Less than half! Clearly Canon is *******.
> ...



I think he was being sarcastic.


----------



## captainkanji (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*

But my dynamic range! :


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*

Canon, you need a strategy to deal with this crisis! Let me help you with all the things I have learned from the internet....

First and foremost, change your ergonomics. You have too many buttons and dials, these can be replaced by menus.... and make sure that you have to go at least five levels deep into the menus, as that will impress the users with how complex your camera is.

Stop making the cameras easy to hold. You need to make them as small as possible, and mash the buttons in closer so that the user can push several at the same time.

You need more video features, because if there is anything stills shooters want, it is esoteric video functions..... and while we are at it, a magic codec would help.... in fact, just last week I saw crowds of irate stills photographers protesting in front of the local camera store, demanding a 12 bit codec supporting 6K video at 120 frames per second with zebras and finches....

You need a new mount! If you force everyone to get rid of their lenses, then they will be happy because they have all new gear....

Read this forum and make sure your cameras are consistent with all the user demands, particularly the demands which conflict with the other demands....


----------



## slclick (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*



captainkanji said:


> But my dynamic range! :



Isn't it 'But her dynamic range'?

Make Canon Great Again


----------



## Talys (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*



Don Haines said:


> Canon, you need a strategy to deal with this crisis! Let me help you with all the things I have learned from the internet....
> 
> First and foremost, change your ergonomics. You have too many buttons and dials, these can be replaced by menus.... and make sure that you have to go at least five levels deep into the menus, as that will impress the users with how complex your camera is.
> 
> ...



Almost! You forgot...

People don't want a camera they can just pick up and shoot. That's just too boring. Everyone should need to spend at least a week to reconfigure their camera so that it's usable.

Also, make sure to make configuration a question of compromises: take the buttons you know people need rapidly accessible, reduce it by one, and then let people pick how to reconfigure the others so that they can have everything they need, minus one. This lets the us forum users incessantly brag about how OUR configuration is the best, instead of being so boring as to just give us buttons for everything we need.

And finally, please release a new flagship camera body every 18 months because we want to keep youtube reviewers in business.


----------



## fingerstein (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*

I don't get it! All my professional photographers and videographers friends at least want to buy a Sony camera for its silent shooting and low light capabilities or they alreadey purchased GH5 for video... Nobody takes Canon as being future proof.


----------



## Talys (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*



fingerstein said:


> I don't get it! All my professional photographers and videographers friends at least want to buy a Sony camera for its silent shooting and low light capabilities or they alreadey purchased GH5 for video... Nobody takes Canon as being future proof.



Sony cameras are the least future proof cameras ever made. Their flagships are obsolete two years later; partly, because many of their features are very beta-ish and have very awkward caveats that the next $3,000 camera improves upon.

For example: did you know that a 85/1.8 in AF-S (one-shot) mode will autofocus hunt/wobble worse than a t2i in live view nearly every time, even when two subjects are at nearly identical distances? There's no good reason for this, _because it doesn't happen in continuous autofocus mode or with Eye AF with the same lens_. Maybe the A7R4 will fix that! 

And silent shooting... You mean, silent shoooting that distorts pictures like this?


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*



Talys said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Canon, you need a strategy to deal with this crisis! Let me help you with all the things I have learned from the internet....
> ...



I feel like this is a little too accurate.
I was out shooting with the Fuji X-E2S (and a manual focus lens), it has lots of dials, tons of dials, surely it can do anything your heart desires... as long as it's not separate manual control of ISO and Shutter Speed.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*



Don Haines said:


> You need more video features, because if there is anything stills shooters want, it is esoteric video functions..... and while we are at it, a magic codec would help.... in fact, just last week I saw crowds of irate stills photographers protesting in front of the local camera store, demanding a 12 bit codec supporting 6K video at 120 frames per second with zebras and finches....



Yes, but that was last week. The protesters have moved on to demanding 8k in prores 4444. But don't worry about that too much; next week they'll just want raw, but sub $3,000 in a 6D of course.


----------



## dak723 (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*



fingerstein said:


> I don't get it! All my professional photographers and videographers friends at least want to buy a Sony camera for its silent shooting and low light capabilities or they alreadey purchased GH5 for video... Nobody takes Canon as being future proof.



Maybe time to get some new friends. The one's you have are obviously easily swayed by internet hype and techno-gimmickry. ;D


----------



## fingerstein (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*

By silent, I mean quiet. With no shutter sound at all.


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*



fingerstein said:


> By silent, I mean quiet. With no shutter sound at all.



+1 same here! 

Really want an absolutely noise-less, vibration-free, mechanics-free, lubricant-substances free fully electronic solid state digital camera system.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*



AvTvM said:


> fingerstein said:
> 
> 
> > By silent, I mean quiet.
> ...



+1000

It would be really great if that photography-related thing that makes the same noise repetitively over and over again would just be quiet.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*



AvTvM said:


> fingerstein said:
> 
> 
> > By silent, I mean quiet. With no shutter sound at all.
> ...



Same here, but then again, why do so many people turn on the artificial shutter noise on their phones.......


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*



Don Haines said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > fingerstein said:
> ...



notice that too .. i guess it is a default setting ... if i look at those illiterate smartphone users with noisy artificial shutter sounds ... dont believe they are smart enough to find that setting in some hidden submenu.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*



Don Haines said:


> Same here, but then again, why do so many people turn on the artificial shutter noise on their phones.......



Because it's laggy and they don't have tactile feedback that they've taken the shot (even if you use the volume rocker for your shutter button on the iPhone like I do).

And I'm sure some people think its cool that their iPhone sounds like a second-hand Canon AE-1.

- A


----------



## Talys (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*



neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > fingerstein said:
> ...



lol. That went over some heads.



AvTvM said:


> Really want an absolutely noise-less, vibration-free, mechanics-free, lubricant-substances free fully electronic solid state digital camera system.



What you want won't exist so long as cameras have multiple optical elements that need to focus light.

But then again, you don't want a camera; you're shopping for a tricorder. 8)


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*



ahsanford said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Same here, but then again, why do so many people turn on the artificial shutter noise on their phones.......
> ...


and that’s the thing...... some kind of feedback.....

I’d be happy with making the viewfinder “blink” on a mirrorless......


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Canon celebrates 15th consecutive year of No. 1 share of global interchangeable-lens digital cam*

That would be the same people who can’t tell they are typing without the click or beep, they don’t notice the letters appearing on the screen! :

Cheers, Graham. 



AvTvM said:


> notice that too .. i guess it is a default setting ... if i look at those illiterate smartphone users with noisy artificial shutter sounds ... dont believe they are smart enough to find that setting in some hidden submenu.


----------

